# Pacific candy basslet//Red banded sharpnose//Sunburst Anthias



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Pacific candy basslet FOR SALE $40

call xxx-xxx-xxxx


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

*Red banded sharpnose (possum wrasse)*

Red Banded Sharpnose (possum wrasse) $35


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

What's your location? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

*Sunburst Anthias*

Sunburst Anthias $50


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Pickering. You can call me at 416 220 3279.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Is this for real? a 900$ fish for 40$ and all your pics are taken from google? 
The pictures you have posted are of an actual Candy Basslet(Liopropoma carmabi). 
But your description says Pacific Candy Basslet which is otherwise known as the Swales Swissguard Basslet (Liopropoma swalesi). 
Could you clarify which one your selling and post an actual picture of yours?


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Live aquaria says $90, but yea it's real


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

This is not the $900 kind. This once are from Pacific Ocean and they go between $ 60 to $125.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Well this is a photo of the Pacific Candy Basslet or also known as the Swales Swissguard Basslet.


The pictures you have posted are of the 900 dollar kind.


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

The pic you put up is the right one.


----------



## TRUONGP15 (Apr 25, 2013)

How many do you have left?


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

I dropped by. The ones shown in the pictures are the yellow banded possum wrasses.
Kumar also had white banded wrasses as well.
i.e http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1378+3041&pcatid=3041


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

nc208082 said:


> Well this is a photo of the Pacific Candy Basslet or also known as the Swales Swissguard Basslet.
> 
> The pictures you have posted are of the 900 dollar kind.


Yup that's correct. It's cheaper then SUM and in much better condition. I think there was also a pinstripe basslet


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

TRUONGP15 said:


> How many do you have left?


I have 15 of them.


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

*Long Nose Hawk Fish*

Long Nose Hawk Fish (lg) $50


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

All (12) Sunburst Anthias are sold. But still have stock of all other fishes.


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

*New shippment*

BXS	CODE	COMMON NAME	SCIENTIFIC NAME	QTY
001	AN-03-G	Banded Angel ( G )	Centropyge multifasciatus	2
BF-20-M	Saddle back (m)	Chaetodon ehippium (m)	2
BF-26-G	Yellow long nose	Forcipiger flavissimus	10
TN-05-G	Powder brown tang ( g )	Acanthurus japonicus	3

002	AN-03-G	Banded Angel ( G )	Centropyge multifasciatus	2
MA-22-S	Top (turbo)shell	Tectus fenestratus	150
TN-05-G	Powder brown tang ( g )	Acanthurus japonicus	8

003	MS-17-G	Long nose hawk Oxycirrhitus typus	18
TN-01-S	Blue tang	Paracanthurus hepatus	10

004	GO-06-G	Flame (purple fin) goby	Nemateleotris decora	24
GO-09-G	Golden head goby ( g )	Valenciennea strigata.	20
GO-73-G	Hector blenny	Ambygobius hectori	9
MS-23-G	Green mandarin	Synchiropus splendidus	20

005	CH-16-G	Sunburst anthias(m)	Serranocirrhitus latus	5
GO-33-W	Wardi goby	Amblyleotris wardi	18
GO-44-G	Hi-fin goby	Ctenogobius tangaraoi	6
MS-58-G	Salarias goby	Salarias irroratus	20
MS-78-G	Red dragonet	Synchiropus marmoratus	4

006	GO-05-G	Fire goby ( g )	Nemateleotris magnifica	38
MA-28-C	Color feather duster	Sabellastarte spec.	13
MA-28-Y	Yellow feather duster	Sabellastarte indica	4
MS-78-G	Red dragonet	Synchiropus marmoratus	8
MS-90-R	Red banded sharpnose	Wetmorella triocellata	11
MS-90-Y	Yellow banded sharpnose	Wetmorella nigropinnata	9

007	GO-05-G	Fire goby ( g )	Nemateleotris magnifica	13
GO-10-G	Japanese goby	Meiacanthus atrodorsalis	8
GO-47-G	Two spot goby	Signigobius biocellatus	28
GP-05-G	Diadema grouper	Pseudocromis diadema	15
MA-28-C	Color feather duster	Sabellastarte spec.	14
MA-28-Y	Yellow feather duster	Sabellastarte indica	4
MS-75-G	Pacific candy basslet	Liopropoma swalese	7

008	CH-02-G	Green chromis.	Chromis viridis	71
GO-23-W	Yellow watchman goby	Cyptocentrus flavus	20
MA-20-G	Purple slug	Glossodoris festiva	14
MS-17-G	Long nose hawk	Oxycirrhitus typus	5
MS-78-G	Red dragonet	Synchiropus marmoratus	16

009	AN-12-G	Coral beauty angel	Centropyge bispinosus	10
GO-14-G	Purple skunk tilefish	Hoplolatilus purpureus	1
SK-06-G	Egg shark	Chiloscyllum colax	3
TR-01-G	Blue face trigger (male)	Xanthichthys auromarginatus.	2
TR-01-O	Ord. blue face trigger	Xanthichthys auromarginatus	1

010	AN-27-G	Regal angel	Pygoplites diacanthus	1
CH-12-G	Spotted fin anthias	Pseudanthias squamipinnis	4
CH-23-G	Blue eye anthias	Paranthias truncatus	16

011	AN-25-G	Pygmy angel	Centropyge flaxicauda	4
CH-12-G	Spotted fin anthias	Pseudanthias squamipinnis	4
CH-23-G	Blue eye anthias	Paranthias truncatus	9
GO-44-G	Hi-fin goby	Ctenogobius tangaraoi	5
TN-10-G	Assorted tang	Zebrassoma spec.	3

012	BT-02-G	Pinnatus (m)	Platax pinnatus	4
GO-09-G	Golden head goby ( g )	Valenciennea strigata.	4
GO-44-G	Hi-fin goby	Ctenogobius tangaraoi	10
MA-03-G	Green flat anemone	Radianthus species	4
MA-04-G	Purple flat	Stoichacti gegantia	2
MA-07-G	White flat	Radianthus species	21
MA-08-G	Long tentacles anemones	Radianthus species	1
MA-28-C	Color feather duster	Sabellastarte spec.	2
MA-28-Y	Yellow feather duster	Sabellastarte indica	1
MA-34-G	Double head tubeworm	Cerianthus spec	15
MS-17-G	Long nose hawk	Oxycirrhitus typus	1
TN-01-S	Blue tang	Paracanthurus hepatus	6


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

goffebeans said:


> I dropped by. The ones shown in the pictures are the yellow banded possum wrasses.
> Kumar also had white banded wrasses as well.
> i.e http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1378+3041&pcatid=3041


R u sure it's the White Banded Possum Wrasse (Wetmorella albofasciata) and not Tanaka's Pygmy Possum Wrasse (Wetmorella tanakai)?

A lot of people confuse the two as they are almost identical... Minor details, Major differences.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

manhtu said:


> R u sure it's the White Banded Possum Wrasse (Wetmorella albofasciata) and not Tanaka's Pygmy Possum Wrasse (Wetmorella tanakai)?
> 
> A lot of people confuse the two as they are almost identical... Minor details, Major differences.


I've always wondered: besides the stripe patterns... what are the major differences?


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

manhtu said:


> R u sure it's the White Banded Possum Wrasse (Wetmorella albofasciata) and not Tanaka's Pygmy Possum Wrasse (Wetmorella tanakai)?
> 
> A lot of people confuse the two as they are almost identical... Minor details, Major differences.


Can't say for sure as there were many of them in a dimly lit tank. From what I read it's mainly the line pattern. Tanaka's have parallel lines on their body, where as the White banded's lines converge together.
Additionally I remember that they had the white line pattern on their eyes like the one pictures on Live aquaria. I tried doing some searches and was not able to determine whether or not it's a distinct characteristics of the Albofasciata


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

The most obvious traits are the full black dot on the anal fin is more predominant, the pelvil fin is red with no fades, the line through the eyes, the lack of white band by its gills, the faded black stripe on the caudal fin, and the body's white banded patterns on the Albofasciata.


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes,I am sure i have white banded .


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

How much are your feather dusters?

Also any anemones?


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

rickcasa said:


> How much are your feather dusters?
> 
> Also any anemones?


$ 15 for Purple and Yellow,
$25 for Yellow.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

can you get more sunburst anthias? looking to add 2 or 3 more to my tank

no rush

z


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Patwa said:


> can you get more sunburst anthias? looking to add 2 or 3 more to my tank
> 
> no rush
> 
> z


I have 5 in stock right now. Let me know soon, I have a shipment going out to Montreal tomorrow and they might take it.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

crap..didn't expect you to say they were available lol re: your post earlier saying they are all sold out

if you need to ship them to mtl, go for it.

im heading out to NYC for the next week and a bit...ill contact you when i get back and we can sort it out.

z


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

*THIS WEEKEND Only*



kumar said:


> long nose hawk fish (lg) $50


$35.00
i have 20 of them available


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Went to meet with Kumar over the weekend. Took me an hour drive, My experience was pleasant until I came home and realized there was an issue with my purchase. Contacted Kumar. Waiting to hear back with a resolution


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

The issue was dealt quickly and very professionally. In the end, i was very pleased. Would deal with again


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

kumar said:


> sunburst anthias $50


sold out for the second time. Other fish still in stock.


----------

